

U.S. government invalidates potent Rambus patent - pwg
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/27/us-rambus-patent-idUSTRE80Q24E20120127

======
twiceaday
FTA: "Rambus' share price fluctuates sharply on its successes and failures in
patent litigation and licensing."

That's because they are a patent troll. Nothing more.

------
TimSchumann
8 Years after their business model failed...

------
Sniffnoy
So does anyone know just why it was invalidated?

~~~
TimSchumann
This would be interesting to know. With patent cases it seems more about the
case law precedent than the actual law, because the actual law is so broad as
to be interpreted any way the court likes. See also Interstate Commerce and
General Welfare.

------
leeoniya
TBH, was hoping to get more meat in this article. like why they were
invalidated and what exactly was invalidated.

------
ameen
One thing that has puzzled me intensely is how did they get Sony to license
the XDR for the PS3 in the first place.

Rambus is nothing but a joke. In fact, the XDR2 has no takers.

